# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  Internet Suites Vs Individual Setup like one (Antivirus. Antispyware & Firewall)

## Ultima Weapon

I prefer individual setup. But the best internet suite to me is Kaspersky. It can be customized for any setup when you custom install unlike other vendors's internet suites which can never be customized. :Wink:  Talk about having the best of both worlds with KIS!!!!!
Security Suites always has a weakness, give me one security suite that is perfect in everyway possible, the answer would almost be totally 100% not perfect.

----------


## Sjoeii

My vote is for a suite untill proved otherwise.
I believe a suite will work more smooth together

----------

